# Wanna buy a vacuum cleaner



## Brooksy (May 28, 2005)

A little old lady answered a knock on the door one day, only to be confronted by a well-dressed young man carrying a vacuum cleaner.

 "Good morning," said the young man. "If I could take a couple minutes of your time, I would like to demonstrate the very latest in high-powered vacuum cleaners."

 "P*** off!" said the old lady. "I haven't got any money" and she proceeded to close the door.

 Quick as a flash, the young man wedged his foot in the door and pushed it wide open.

 "Don't be too hasty!" he said. "Not until you have at least seen my demonstration." And with that, he emptied a bucket of horse sh*t all over her hallway carpet. "If this vacuum cleaner does not remove all traces of this horse sh*t from your carpet, Madam, I will personally eat the remainder."

 "Well," she said, "I hope you've got a dang good appetite because the electricity was cut off this morning."


----------



## texasgirl (May 29, 2005)

I LOVE IT, Brooksey

That sounds like something my ornery, 87 year old Mammaw would do


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 29, 2005)

Good one!


----------



## middie (May 29, 2005)

roflmao. sounds like my grandmother used to


----------

